
Show HN: Jwt.show – show the payload of a jwt token - tmadsen_
https://jwt.show/
======
fiiv
Hi,

Curious why you built this when jwt.io also has a decoder for this?

~~~
tmadsen_
I just found the jwt.io one a bit cumbersome to use - I wanted to be able to
paste as the first thing on the page, not selecting existing stuff in a
textarea, delete that and then paste. Simpler seems better to me. I also
missed a countdown on jwt.io :)

